# When Pumpkins drink



## Drac (Oct 10, 2008)

Too dammed funny...


----------



## Lynne (Oct 10, 2008)

That's brilliant!  But he only had two beers


----------



## dragonswordkata (Oct 10, 2008)

Lynne said:


> That's brilliant! But he only had two beers


 Yeah, but it looks like he was mixxing them with some wine. Seves his right silly pumpkin head.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 10, 2008)

dragonswordkata said:


> Yeah, but it looks like he was mixxing them with some wine. Seves his right silly pumpkin head.


 Oh yeah, there was some wine there!

Since Drac is a law officer, I was making a joke.  On the TV show, Cops, when someone is DUI, the officer will ask them how much they've been drinking.  They'll be drunk as a skunk but answer "two beers."   It's always "two beers."


----------



## dragonswordkata (Oct 10, 2008)

Good point! lol 
Makes me wonder how Drac would give a field subriety test, or worse a UA, to a pumpkin.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2008)

extremepumpkins.com is a pretty cool site that has the puking pumpkin and many other designs. I'd love to try some of them out, but real jack o'lanterns aren't an option in a college town, unfortunately.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm going old school this year and carving turnips and potatoes!


----------



## tko4u (Oct 12, 2008)

AWESOME! I so want to put that on my porch this year!


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2008)

dragonswordkata said:


> Good point! lol
> Makes me wonder how Drac would give a field subriety test, or worse a UA, to a pumpkin.


 
I'd see if they could roll in a straight line...


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Oh yeah, there was some wine there!
> 
> Since Drac is a law officer, I was making a joke. On the TV show, Cops, when someone is DUI, the officer will ask them how much they've been drinking. They'll be drunk as a skunk but answer "two beers."  It's always "two beers."


 
You are correct..Everyone consumed only 2 beers..I'm surprized the beer industry isnt in trouble...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lmao


----------

